# My Rating dropped from a 4.83 to 4.71 in one day.



## Ozymandias (Mar 5, 2016)

In one day my rating dropped from a 4.85 to 4.71. I don't get it!! One pax told me it was the best Uber ride he'd ever had, yet after the trip i saw that he rated me, but it wasn't a 5 star. They don't get it, that anything less than 5 is unacceptable by Uber standards. Nothing changed from how I did things to "earn" the 4.85. But because of some self entitled cheapskates who simply just don't give out 5's my rating is low now. These jerks are only paying $6-$8 for their trips anyway, and after Uber's cut my share is only $4-$6, it's not worth the hassle and aggregation for such peanuts, flexibility or not!
By the way I run Lyft as well, often at the same time, and my Lyft rating stays above 4.85. And about %50 of my Lyft pax say **** Uber! they have had a lot of bad experiences with their drivers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

How many rated trips do you have? Looks like you're new. Your rating should level out around a 4.8 after a while.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah I'm new. It's just discouraging that's all. I'm already thinking about dropping Uber to just once or twice a month and not worry about it and just drive for Lyft more when I'm available.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ozymandias said:


> Nothing changed from how I did things to "earn" the 4.85


You did not earn the 4.85. Uber gifted you a nice 5.0, for free, when you started. And how do you repay them? By trashing your average and bringing it down to a 4.71.

Please try offering mints, water, other light refreshments and/or concierge service to your passengers.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 5, 2016)

I offer the candy, mints, water, never get lost or take a wrong turn. I thought I was doing good with a 4.85. I don't know what I could have done to "trash " my record. I guess I won't know.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ozymandias said:


> I offer the candy, mints, water, never get lost or take a wrong turn. I thought I was doing good with a 4.85. I don't know what I could have done to "trash " my record. I guess I won't know.


Hmmm... it must be something. Are you offering premium treats, waters etc or are you offering inferior "economy" products from a dollar store or similar?

And, do you open doors for riders?


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 5, 2016)

"Economy ", lol... No they're premium, mostly miniatures or bite size, Snickers, York Peppermint patties, Gummy bears.

Sometimes I open doors, depends on the pax. Maybe it was just a bad run last Friday. Ill probably end up trying it again tomorrow.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ozymandias said:


> "Economy ", lol... No they're premium, mostly miniatures or bite size, Snickers, York Peppermint patties, Gummy bears.
> 
> Sometimes I open doors, depends on the pax. Maybe it was just a bad run last Friday. Ill probably end up trying it again tomorrow.


Ahh.. that'll be your problem right there. Those are all excellent products, but not premium. For example, I provide Perugina dark choclate truffles, which cost $114 for an 8 ounce box. Present those on a silver tray, but only after offering first a selection of canapés and Fiji water or similar.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 5, 2016)

If I can just winover that one pax, It'll all be worth it


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ozymandias said:


> If I can just winover that one pax, It'll all be worth it


Exactly. It also helps to keep a small fold of $5 bills for tipping each passenger in cash at the end of the ride. $10 or $20 for longer rides, obviously.


----------



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Exactly. It also helps to keep a small fold of $5 bills for tipping each passenger in cash at the end of the ride. $10 or $20 for longer rides, obviously.


lol, why didnt I think of that.....


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Ozymandias said:


> In one day my rating dropped from a 4.85 to 4.71. I don't get it!! One pax told me it was the best Uber ride he'd ever had, yet after the trip i saw that he rated me, but it wasn't a 5 star. They don't get it, that anything less than 5 is unacceptable by Uber standards. Nothing changed from how I did things to "earn" the 4.85. But because of some self entitled cheapskates who simply just don't give out 5's my rating is low now. These jerks are only paying $6-$8 for their trips anyway, and after Uber's cut my share is only $4-$6, it's not worth the hassle and aggregation for such peanuts, flexibility or not!
> By the way I run Lyft as well, often at the same time, and my Lyft rating stays above 4.85. And about %50 of my Lyft pax say f*** Uber! they have had a lot of bad experiences with their drivers.


Ubers ratings are obviously handled by a computer: There are very few people working for Uber other then Drivers, and the burnt out people who were at the Uber inspection place when they inspected my vehicle. Okay So I woke up this morning with the thought I've had for a few days now about Uber and being rated.
I drove for _____ before I loved it. I drove some of the most interesting people around in fleet vehicles. I know who my passengers were and at times even some of them treated us badly and gave us negative undeserved feedback for whatever reasons. I also received some pretty cool "tips" and " rewards" and got along with my passengers. I know where I've been, I know the work I've done in my life, drivng for Uber isn't a dream of mine, I already had an AWESOME driving job.

I also remember from that time period, and I know that at times when I had a bad day I would not be happy with the dispatcher, or whoever scheduled me for some runs that week or day. However Ubers computer is a lifeless number crunching emotionless Linux or Unix machine ( open source code BTW) machine, and I'd love to tell it what I think of it personally, but you see it wont care. So I try to not take its comments personally. I do however realize that I am working for a company making them money, while trying to make a buck or two here and there myself.

*If Uber cared about its drivers and customers it would provide:*
1) A call center with real people to call and get help and advice, for the customers and employees.
2) Job incentive programs that are less stick and more Carrot.
3) NOT ASKING YOU TO SIGN A CONTRACT THAT BASICALLY SAYS:" IF ANYTHING HAPPENS TO YOU WHILE WORKING FOR US, YOU WAIVE YOUR RIGHT TO A PUBLIC TRIAL, AND HAVE TO HAVE YOUR CASE SETTLED IN ARBITRATION. (Why because a company that is about to go public, or any company doesn't want it's dirt floating around, it's bad for business. So is sending your workers negative texts and warnings.)

Without drivers Uber falls apart. 1 driver will soon be 10, 20, 100, 1000, and on.


----------



## Paulhale70 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think offering water and mints is a waste of time and money - There is always a small percentage of PAX that are just not happy with anything you provide them -- By best advice is keeping a great and positive attitude.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> I offer the candy, mints, water, never get lost or take a wrong turn. I thought I was doing good with a 4.85. I don't know what I could have done to "trash " my record. I guess I won't know.


Stop offering a seven eleven store from you car


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I think it's time to buy a new car. Something brand new and expensive should be enough to get your rating back up.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

You'll go crazy if u try to understand the mentality of these spoiled pax. Currently I have 75 5's out 77. I got a couple of 2's that were absolutely unwarranted, but I really don't care. Pax don't realize that they are only hurting themselves. When they get good drivers deactivated, they are left with even worse drivers. Some of which can't even speak English. All because they feel some sense of empowerment by rating good drivers poorly. Don't let it get u down bro.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 5, 2016)

I couldn't even go into driving mode today, I kept getting a message that my driving info was out dated or invalid, sent multible emails, reset my phone, but it still hasn't been resolved, whateves.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Ozymandias said:


> I couldn't even go into driving mode today, I kept getting a message that my driving info was out dated or invalid, sent multible emails, reset my phone, but it still hasn't been resolved, whateves.


This is the right time to send uber an offering, preferably money through western union. You do that and you'll be back on the road, handing out treats and giving $5 tips to passengers in no time.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Rating system sucks, and constantly watching it will drive you insane.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Darrell said:


> Rating system sucks, and constantly watching it will drive you insane.


Exactly! I've gotten to a point where I don't even check my rating until the end of the week.
It's hard to resist at times, but it sure cuts back on the stress factor.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah, it is hard to resist. It sucks because I have a 4.9 with Lyft, but with Uber X I have a 4.69. I still can't get onto Driving Mode, because I need to Manage my Documents because some are invalid or expired, which they are not. After emailing several times I get canned responses that only frustrate me even more. I was doing Uber for just extra side money, God forbid if I actually needed that money, I be really pissed. What everyone says about this company is true, I guess I just needed to say it first hand


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I think it's time to buy a new car. Something brand new and expensive should be enough to get your rating back up.


Agreed nothing less then a Ferrari or Rolls Royce will do. Throw out the red carpet for your PAX that is traveling less then six blocks and paying less then bus fare while you are at it.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 5, 2016)

Traveling 6 blocks is so true!
It really seems like Uber is becoming the Mass Transportation of choice. Where as these people would have taken the bus before and were at the mercy of the bus schedule, now they just hail an Uber to go almost around the corner


----------



## ADAEDA (Feb 12, 2016)

I recently flew round trip from New York to San Francisco .It cost me $500 and they gave me 
the smallest package of peanuts I've seen in my life. Why in my right mind would I give out free snacks for a $3 ride ?


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

The passengers make mistakes rating one ask me how to get a hold of uber because he accidentally gave an excellent ride a 1 being new I didn't know how to fix the problem.Its hard to recover from a 1 takes several 5 s I bet the customers giving low ratings have low ones themselves
Never checked customer ratings in past but might start I'd rather not pickup a perpetual complainer they can hurt us far more than the rides worth. I care about my rating and relize about 10 percent of the population is mentally ill. And that a proven statistic


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Ozymandias said:


> In one day my rating dropped from a 4.85 to 4.71. I don't get it!! One pax told me it was the best Uber ride he'd ever had, *yet after the trip i saw that he rated me, but it wasn't a 5 star.* They don't get it, that anything less than 5 is unacceptable by Uber standards. Nothing changed from how I did things to "earn" the 4.85. But because of some self entitled cheapskates who simply just don't give out 5's my rating is low now. These jerks are only paying $6-$8 for their trips anyway, and after Uber's cut my share is only $4-$6, it's not worth the hassle and aggregation for such peanuts, flexibility or not!
> By the way I run Lyft as well, often at the same time, and my Lyft rating stays above 4.85. And about %50 of my Lyft pax say f*** Uber! they have had a lot of bad experiences with their drivers.


See bold section above.

Time and time again, people claim they know a certain passenger rated them poorly.

There is no way for you to know which person rated you. Just because the ride ended, and you have another rating, doesn't mean it was from that rider.

My friend took an Uber ride on New Year's Eve, and he just rated his driver the other day (beginning of March).

Passengers have the ability to rate drivers long after the ride took place. It is *impossible *to know who rated you.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the best way to get good ratings is to tip the passenger


----------



## Sam023 (Nov 4, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> the best way to get good ratings is to tip the passenger


What percentage?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ADAEDA said:


> I recently flew round trip from New York to San Francisco .It cost me $500 and they gave me
> the smallest package of peanuts I've seen in my life. Why in my right mind would I give out free snacks for a $3 ride ?


I flew to MI and they charged me 3 bucks for an 8 oz can of gingerale!


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ozymandias said:


> I offer the candy, mints, water, never get lost or take a wrong turn. I thought I was doing good with a 4.85. I don't know what I could have done to "trash " my record. I guess I won't know.


That sucks , I get pissed at these assholes who choose a pool ride and they have to wait for their turn to get dropped off and then blame us for it.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Ozymandias said:


> In one day my rating dropped from a 4.85 to 4.71. I don't get it!! One pax told me it was the best Uber ride he'd ever had, yet after the trip i saw that he rated me, but it wasn't a 5 star. They don't get it, that anything less than 5 is unacceptable by Uber standards. Nothing changed from how I did things to "earn" the 4.85. But because of some self entitled cheapskates who simply just don't give out 5's my rating is low now. These jerks are only paying $6-$8 for their trips anyway, and after Uber's cut my share is only $4-$6, it's not worth the hassle and aggregation for such peanuts, flexibility or not!
> By the way I run Lyft as well, often at the same time, and my Lyft rating stays above 4.85. And about %50 of my Lyft pax say f*** Uber! they have had a lot of bad experiences with their drivers.


 This rating system sucks. If a food editor gave a cheeseburger 4 stars everybody would want one. 4 stars is a very good cheeseburger. A 4 star driver is looking for work. I understand riders being confused. You would think a 4 star ride was a pretty god ride. I have gotten 4 stars and a tip with it.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Some people only 5* drivers they've had before. Everyone else maxes out at 4*. 
Some people only tip pizza deliverers if they've delivered there before.
Über thinks getting from point A to B can be rated either 5* (nothing to report) or 1*-4* (some entitled pax' desire was left unfulfilled). All my sub 4* ratings were from mental patients (who expect you to tighten their straight jackets and tie down straps). Psychiatric emergency? Call 911 or Ūber.
If I see as much a furled eyebrow on a pax as I pull up I will cancel and circle the wagons (trip not worth it).


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Ozymandias said:


> In one day my rating dropped from a 4.85 to 4.71. I don't get it!! One pax told me it was the best Uber ride he'd ever had, yet after the trip i saw that he rated me, but it wasn't a 5 star. They don't get it, that anything less than 5 is unacceptable by Uber standards. Nothing changed from how I did things to "earn" the 4.85. But because of some self entitled cheapskates who simply just don't give out 5's my rating is low now. These jerks are only paying $6-$8 for their trips anyway, and after Uber's cut my share is only $4-$6, it's not worth the hassle and aggregation for such peanuts, flexibility or not!
> By the way I run Lyft as well, often at the same time, and my Lyft rating stays above 4.85. And about %50 of my Lyft pax say f*** Uber! they have had a lot of bad experiences with their drivers.


You have to ask for 5 stars tell them you're working on a bonus


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Ubers ratings are obviously handled by a computer: There are very few people working for Uber other then Drivers, and the burnt out people who were at the Uber inspection place when they inspected my vehicle. Okay So I woke up this morning with the thought I've had for a few days now about Uber and being rated.
> I drove for _____ before I loved it. I drove some of the most interesting people around in fleet vehicles. I know who my passengers were and at times even some of them treated us badly and gave us negative undeserved feedback for whatever reasons. I also received some pretty cool "tips" and " rewards" and got along with my passengers. I know where I've been, I know the work I've done in my life, drivng for Uber isn't a dream of mine, I already had an AWESOME driving job.
> 
> I also remember from that time period, and I know that at times when I had a bad day I would not be happy with the dispatcher, or whoever scheduled me for some runs that week or day. However Ubers computer is a lifeless number crunching emotionless Linux or Unix machine ( open source code BTW) machine, and I'd love to tell it what I think of it personally, but you see it wont care. So I try to not take its comments personally. I do however realize that I am working for a company making them money, while trying to make a buck or two here and there myself.
> ...


The same for lyft, All it takes is drivers nationwide to stop driving for a week and I bet they will increase drivers rates real fast... You gotta hit these companies where it hurts and that's in there pockets.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Ozymandias said:


> I offer the candy, mints, water, never get lost or take a wrong turn. I thought I was doing good with a 4.85. I don't know what I could have done to "trash " my record. I guess I won't know.


You're a POS, they're the PAXholes.

You = replaceable 
PAXholes = limited

You're about as unimportant to both these companies as a pieces of feces. Yes, it's part of the body, but once shatt out, inconsequential.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

elelegido said:


> You did not earn the 4.85. Uber gifted you a nice 5.0, for free, when you started. And how do you repay them? By trashing your average and bringing it down to a 4.71.
> 
> Please try offering mints, water, other light refreshments and/or concierge service to your passengers.


yeah fancy water too like perrier 
not some of that generic stuff 
from Costco in plastic bottles..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The ratings system is Uberlyft's biggest shell game. I watched for 3 days as I received 27 5* ratings and FINALLY my rating went from 4.83 to 4.84.
These companies give us the rating they want us to have on that day.
I have 227 5* jobs over less than 6 weeks of service. Uber doesn't want me on the UberPro platform.
And I dont want to be on it.
But that's no reason for them to game my actual rating.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ozymandias said:


> In one day my rating dropped from a 4.85 to 4.71.


At this rate, you'll become permanently deactivated by tomorrow, then you will have achieved your goal. Let me be the first to congratulate you!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> yeah fancy water too like perrier
> not some of that generic stuff
> from Costco in plastic bottles..


 Gin and a little piece of lime works with Perrier also.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> At this rate, you'll become permanently deactivated by tomorrow, then you will have achieved your goal. Let me be the first to congratulate you!












Looks like he got deactivated over 3 years ago.

You're late to the party.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ozymandias said:


> I offer the candy, mints, water, never get lost or take a wrong turn. I thought I was doing good with a 4.85. I don't know what I could have done to "trash " my record. I guess I won't know.


-------------------------
You also cannot assume that a particular pax gave you a low rating. Uber has their own way of calculating the ratings. They claim it is an average of the last 500 rides but it is not. What this means is that low ratings will stay on your record for a long time. The rating will jump all over the place. It is pointless to worry about it. For example -- I talked to a woman that thought one star meant excellent. ??? Yeah, I know -- go figure. 
There are drivers on this forum that claim to have rating around 4.60 or lower and Uber does nothing. 
All you can do is provide a safe ride in a clean car and be courteous. Also, if you drive the drunk shift, be prepared for low rating. 
The rating system is less then perfect.
Also, I do not offer candy, gum or water.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> You're late to the party.


Crap! :redface: I slept in again!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Gin and a little piece of lime works with Perrier also.


Yeah but does it get you a tip?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yeah but does it get you a tip?


I let a guy in my car with an open beer for the first time. it was in a koozie. He was friendly and didn't take a sip on route. Tipped me $5 on a short ride. Probably shouldn't have but it was my judgement call and just easier to take him.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I let a guy in my car with an open beer for the first time. it was in a koozie. He was friendly and didn't take a sip on route. Tipped me $5 on a short ride. Probably shouldn't have but it was my judgement call and just easier to take him.


I don't really think it's that big of a deal but if they spilled it the car would reak. I go out at 5am and work till 6pm usually so I don't get anyone trying to transport open liquor...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I go out at 5am and work till 6pm usually so I don't get anyone trying to transport open liquor...


LOL if you do you know they're a hard-core 7/24 drunk!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Funny to see the OP complaining about rates 3.5 years ago. I wonder what he would think now.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Ahh.. that'll be your problem right there. Those are all excellent products, but not premium. For example, I provide Perugina dark choclate truffles, which cost $114 for an 8 ounce box. Present those on a silver tray, but only after offering first a selection of canapés and Fiji water or similar.


??? YOU NEED TO STOP PLAYING WITH THIS POOR PERSON'S EMOTIONS. YOU ARE JUST SO WRONG YOU ARE GOING TO HELL ???

??? You had me laughing so hard over here I almost snorted out of both ends ???


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

This thread is a headache giver. Who gives a crap about ratings? 4 years driving here an Im over 4.9 consistently.Ive never offered anything but a ride in an air conditioned car. What's wrong with some of you OP's? **** Guber an Myft, why can't you get that thru your thick skull?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Gin and a little piece of lime works with Perrier also.


I'm thinking of getting a still. Homemade likker is cheaper and better quality.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> I offer the candy, mints, water, never get lost or take a wrong turn. I thought I was doing good with a 4.85. I don't know what I could have done to "trash " my record. I guess I won't know.


Don't offer them anything. If they ask and they seem nice then give.

I can tell you that human nature/psychology is the less you give a crap the better the other party will treat you.

The more you care the more they act like the 5 star rating is a 3 star Michelin restaurant.

I'm not saying be rude or anything.

But just do the hi, how are you-read to see if they want to chat or not, if not let it be, and keep driving per usual.

Bend over backwards to be nice and they can smell it like sharks smell blood in the water.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I don't really think it's that big of a deal but if they spilled it the car would reak. I go out at 5am and work till 6pm usually so I don't get anyone trying to transport open liquor...


This was at 4pm :errwhat: I don't drive at night.


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

Ozymandias said:


> I offer the candy, mints, water, never get lost or take a wrong turn. I thought I was doing good with a 4.85. I don't know what I could have done to "trash " my record. I guess I won't know.


It could be anything , your choice of music , if you smoke , that smell lingers on you , how your car smells ..... conversation .... you'll drive yourself crazy trying to figure it out .


----------

